# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  MiT ve CIA-MOSSAD maşası

## iputisamo

MİT ve CIA-MOSSAD maşası Barzani görüşmesinin ayrıntıları! 

MİT Müsteşarı Emre Tanerğin Barzani ile yaptığı görüşmeye yüksek rütbede iki generalin katıldığı belirlendi. 
Barzaniğnin Türk heyetini konutunun kapısında karşıladığı görüşmede PKK faaliyetlerinden duyulan rahatsızlığın anlatıldığı öğrenildi. 


MİLLİ İstihbarat Teşkilatı (MİT) Müsteşarı Emre Tanerğin, Kuzey Irakğta Kürdistan Demokratik Parti (KDP) lideri Mesut Barzaniğyle yaptığı sürpriz görüşmeye, iki Türk generalin de katıldığı belirlendi.

Barzani, Türk heyetini takım elbiseli ve kravatlı olarak kapıda karşıladı. Bu görüşmeden sonra, Türk Kızılayğının Irakğa durdurulan yardımları da açıldı ve 16ğsı Irak Kızılayğı, 16ğsı da Türk Kızılayğı tarafından dağıtılmak üzere 32 TIR dolusu gıda, giyecek ve diğer ihtiyaçlar gönderildi. Kuzey Irakğta yapılan görüşmelerde, PKKğlıların Kuzey Irakğtan Türkiyeğye geçişlerinin önlenmesi, Kürt bölgesindeki PKK faaliyetlerinden duyulan rahatsızlık anlatıldı. Türkiye tarafından Irak sınırında yaptırılan karakolların yeniden faaliyete geçirilmesi üzerinde de duruldu.

UüAK, ERBİLğE İNDİ 
MİT Müsteşarı Emre Tanerğin, Kuzey Irakğta Barzaniğyle görüştüğü yolundaki haberler, MİT yetkilileri tarafından da doğrulandı. Ekim ayı sonunda gerçekleştirilen görüşmeye ilişkin bazı ayrıntılar şöyle:

Kuzey Irakğa küçük bir uçakla gidildi. Uçakta MİT Müsteşarı Emre Tanerğin yanı sıra yüksek rütbeli iki general de bulundu. Ayrıca, KDP Türkiye Temsilcisi ümer Mirani de heyete eşlik etmek amacıyla uçağa alındı.

Müsteşar Taner, Türk subayları ve KDP Türkiye Temsilcisinin bulunduğu uçak Erbilğe indi. 

Bekleyen helikopterle, Barzaniğnin yaşadığı Selahaddin kentine gidildi.

Barzani, konut kapısında karşıladı. 

Kuzey Irakğta her zaman yöreye özgü elbise giyen, başında yöresel başlık bulunan Barzani, ğSaygı gösterisiğ olarak Türk heyetinin karşısına kravatlı, takım elbiseli olarak çıktı. 

GüRüşMEYE KATILANLAR 
MİT Müsteşarı Taner ve iki generalin katıldığı görüşmede, heyetler arasındaki tercümanlığı KDP Politbüro üyelerinden Abdüsselam Bervari yaptı. Türkiyeğnin kırmızı çizgilerinin hatırlatıldığı görüşmede Bölgesel Başkan Neçirvan Barzani, KDP Genel Sekreteri Fazıl Mirani, Mesut Barzaniğnin oğlu olan KDP İstihbarat Parastin Başkanı Mesrur Barzani katıldı. Kandil Dağığndaki PKKğlılar, sınırımıza yakın yerlerde PKKğnın oluşturduğu kamplar, bunlara yapılan destekler konusunda şikayetler ve bu konudaki kararlılık bildirdi. 
(Hürriyet)

----------

